# String aus XML - Zeilenumbruch funktioniert nicht



## Maddili (14. April 2010)

Hi, ich habe folgende Funktion:


```
public class schreibeDatei {

	/**
	 * To Read/write Data from XML File<br>
	 * Um Daten der XML Datei zu lesen/schreiben
	 */
	public static XMLread xml = new XMLread();


    static Vector vec = new Vector();
    static String s;
	public static String soppfad = xml.getSettings("sopout");
	public static String sopname = Output.tf_PrgNr.getText().toString();


		public static void schreibesopxml(){

			try {

			    File ausgabedatei;
			    FileWriter fw;
			    BufferedWriter bw;
		    	String ausgabe = xml.getSettings("basicsop");

			      ausgabedatei = new File(soppfad + sopname + ".sop"	);
			      fw = new FileWriter(ausgabedatei);
			      bw = new BufferedWriter(fw);
			      bw.write(ausgabe);

			      bw.close();
			    }
			    catch (ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException aioobe) {
			      System.out.println("Catch 1");
			    }
			    catch (IOException ioe) {
			      System.out.println("catch 2 "+ioe);
			    }

			    System.out.println(xml.getSettings("basicsop"));		}

}
```

Ausgelesen wird aus einer XML-Datei:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<data>
  <settings>
    <sopout>C:\Documents and Settings\...\SOPtest\</sopout>
    <zaehler>0</zaehler>
  </settings>
...
  <output>
    <basicsop>
		Hallo Liebe Java-Gemeinde,

		ich möchte euch bitten, mir bei einem Problem zu helfen:

		Leider bin ich ein saumäßiger  und schaffe es leider nicht,
		folgendes hinzubekommen:

		- FileWriter
		- BufferedWriter
		- Strings zeilenweise auslesen

		Hoffentlich könnt Ihr mir helfen

		Mfg
		Maddin

	
    </basicsop>
  </output>
</data>
```





In der Console wird der String (der aus der xml ausgelesen wurde) wunderbar, in der richtigen Formatierung, angezeigt.
Aber die File, welche ich erzeuge, ist sozusagen Formatlos. Das sieht dann ungefähr so aus:

(hmm, ich kanns hier nicht reinkopieren, da es hier richtig formatiert wird...



> Hallo Liebe Java-Gemeinde,[][]		ich möchte euch bitten, mir bei einem Problem zu helfen:[][]		Leider bin ich ein saumäßiger  und schaffe es leider nicht,[]		folgendes hinzubekommen:[][]		- FileWriter[]		- BufferedWriter[]		- Strings zeilenweise auslesen[][]		Hoffentlich könnt Ihr mir helfen[][]		Mfg[]		Maddin





Wir kann ich denn jetz einen vernünftigen Zeilenumbruch machen. Ich hab schon ewig gegoogelt, bin aber auf keine Lösung gekommen.

mfg Maddin


----------



## Maddili (14. April 2010)

Ach ja, noch was:

wenn ich die Ausgabe über Word oder ähnlichen Textverarbeitungsprogrammen öffne, stimmt die Formatierung.


----------

